# DitM SOCIAL v. Extra Extra Read All About It!



## neversickanymore

Welcome to the DItM social thread.. all the news thats fit to print and even the other 95% too.


----------



## neversickanymore

With all the shootings we have seen in the media lately I sighned this.



This petition will be delivered to:
Attorney General Eric Holder
Create a national database for police shootings


----------



## neversickanymore

Hows everyone doing today..  This is just a social thread so feel free to socialize.  

Another good petition going off.. 



> MEDICAL MARIJUANA COULD STOP MY DAUGHTER’S SEIZURES
> 02/25/2015 GARYSWORLD	0 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> When I heard there was a way to end my daughter’s painful seizures I was overjoyed. Then I learned that red tape was standing in the way. Last year Carly’s Law passed in my state of Alabama. It promised to provide a way for epileptic children, like my daughter, to get marijuana-derived oil (CBD) which has been effective in helping control seizures. But in order for treatments to start, the Drug Enforcement Agency needs to give it final approval. Every day that they delay, my daughter suffers. Please join me, and tell the DEA to fast track their approval of CBD so my daughter and thousands of children across the state of Alabama can have a chance at a normal life.
> My name is Matthew Graham. My wife Michelle and I have a beautiful 3-year-old daughter. Her name is Christian and she has been a blessing. At the age of one, she began to experience debilitating seizures that doctors said could cripple her for life or eventually kill her. Her current treatment has stopped the seizures but has stunted her developmentally. She can no longer walk or talk. She is no longer the smiling, full of life girl we once had.
> 
> Studies have shown that CBD can stop the seizures without all the terrible side effects that have left my daughter unable to even hold her head up. CBD promises to give my daughter her life back.
> 
> Carly’s Law allows the University of Alabama to prescribe CBD. Yet, 10 months later we are still waiting for her first prescription. The only thing standing in the way of our child’s chance at a better life is the DEA approval of the University of Alabama’s schedule one license to prescribe CBD to our children, and help stop their suffering.
> 
> Please join me and ask the DEA to stop delaying approval. Tell them to fast track the issuance of the University of Alabama’s schedule one license today.
> 
> Thanks from the bottom of our hearts.


http://garysworldusa.com/medical-marijuana-could-stop-my-daughters-seizures/


----------



## slimvictor

"I have a fire alarm at home, but really it’s more like a slow 9-volt battery drainer.  Do you want to slowly get rid of your 9-volt batteries?  Well then, buy this circle."
- Mitch Hedberg (RIP)


----------



## iamthesuck

Hey there DiTM! How's it hanging? I'm sitting here in the middle of class, no focus to be had today. Got testing to validate my ADHD later so maybe that's a good thing? Lol


----------



## neversickanymore

We will soon  be seeing 12 page posts outa iam  JP


----------



## neversickanymore

> Right now, I’m at a press conference with Senators Cory Booker, Rand Paul and Kirsten Gillibrand announcing the introduction of the most comprehensive piece of marijuana legislation that the U.S. Senate has ever seen.
> 
> Help us make history and legalize marijuana for medical use by pressuring your U.S. Senators to support the CARERS Act.
> 
> The CARERS Act is a bipartisan bill introduced today that will let states legalize medical marijuana without federal interference.
> 
> It will expand research into the health benefits of marijuana.
> 
> It will allow Veterans Affairs doctors to recommend marijuana to ailing veterans.
> 
> It will completely legalize high CBD strains of marijuana for medical treatment nationwide.
> 
> It will reclassify marijuana as schedule 2, admitting to the world that marijuana does in fact have medical benefits.
> 
> And it will allow banks to legally provide financial services to marijuana businesses.
> 
> This is a bill worth fighting for. Send a message to your Senators now. Tell them to cosponsor the CARERS Act!
> 
> Last year, you helped us pass a groundbreaking amendment in the U.S. House banning the Justice Department from interfering with state medical marijuana laws. But the amendment expires soon, making the CARERS Act our best chance ever to end the federal war on medical marijuana.
> 
> With your help, we can protect state medical marijuana laws and end the criminalization of patients and their families – and the caregivers, medical professionals, business owners, and employees who provide them their medicine.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bill Piper
> Director, National Affairs
> Drug Policy Alliance



If your interested in getting behind this then please look at the "take action" prompt at our good friends at DPA. 

http://www.drugpolicy.org


----------



## S.J.B.

Just finished my hardest course this semester on Tuesday, so after a month hiatus to keep up with an overwhelming school-and-work schedule, I am going to return to fiddling away my precious hours on Internet forums.     %)


----------



## iamthesuck

Ugh bombed a lab today. Goddamn microcontroller shit out on me. ADHD verification got pushed to today. fakkkkk. Pretty much trying to find out about some summer tours and reading my favorite news outlet (DITM) lol


----------



## neversickanymore

Im still going to be up on blocks for tour this summer.   Next summer though I going to try and hit some good shows.


----------



## iamthesuck

Well panic is nowhere near me, except a hometown show I can't see (summer classes blehh). Phish's tour is ass bad for my location but I'm going to try to get 2 shows in. Moe. Has the chi dates I'll make but I didn't score gd50 tix D:


----------



## neversickanymore

This is also going down http://blackbirdmusicgroup.com/dear-jerry-celebrating-the-music-of-jerry-garcia/


----------



## neversickanymore

Ill keep throwing them up until the children and people have protected access to the medicines they need 










> Petitioning U.S. House of Representatives
> Pass the CARERS Act and protect medical marijuana patients
> 
> 
> Petition by Kate Hintz
> North Salem, New York
> 
> Sign Kate’s petition
> 
> My four-year-old daughter Morgan suffers from Dravet Syndrome, a rare form of epilepsy that causes frequent and dangerous seizures. We've tried everything to help her. She’s taken more than 10 different anti-epilepsy medications but at best, she's gone only four weeks without a seizure. Based on our own research, advice from our doctors, and what we've heard from families living in other states, we would like Morgan to try cannabidiol oil -- a form of medical marijuana.
> 
> For children with similar illnesses in other parts of the country, the results using medical marijuana have been life changing.
> Medical marijuana comes in many different preparations, and is prescribed accordingly to treat specific conditions.  The treatment Morgan needs would not make her "high", and she wouldn't smoke it.  It would come in a bottle just like her other medications, but with fewer side effects.  The medications that Morgan has tried have devastating side effects. They gave her kidney stones, ulcerative colitis, and compromise her respiratory system. She should be able to try this much safer option.
> 
> But medical marijuana is still illegal at the federal level. It’s currently a Schedule 1 drug, which means the federal government considers it just as dangerous as heroin and says there is no medicinal value.  This means our family would have to move to a different state to get it, or obtain it illegally and risk arrest.  I have decided that neither of those choices are good enough for my family.
> That’s why I’m supporting the Compassionate Access, Research Expansion and Respect States (CARERS) Act -- a bipartisan bill that will let states legalize medical marijuana without federal interference. It will also expand research into the health benefits of marijuana and allow Veterans Affairs doctors to recommend marijuana to ailing veterans. It will completely legalize high CBD strains of marijuana for medical treatment nationwide.
> The CARERS Act would also reclassify marijuana as schedule 2, affirming to the world that marijuana does have medical benefits. This bill will change the lives of so many sick and suffering people, like my daughter, around the country.



https://www.change.org/p/pass-the-c..._i/7YrsVJfkuw96g/2FxP1BB+EM9VXSmCGKCQEpWblRE=


----------



## Erikmen

Good move!


----------



## neversickanymore

> The Bill to Rename The Waldo Tunnel to The Robin Williams Tunnel passed unanimously.
> 
> Julie Wainwright
> Belvedere, CA
> Mar 27, 2015 — It now goes to assembly appropriations committee.
> 
> This is super great news. Thank you to Marc Levine and his team who worked to make this a reality.



https://www.change.org/p/assemblyme...I&utm_source=petition_update&utm_medium=email


*NSFW*:


----------



## iamthesuck

Got my dear Jerry tix.  Also just saw an article that children's medicines will now be measured in mL in the us. Big step towards preventing accidental OD


----------



## S.J.B.

Today was a good day!  I have been on house arrest since September, and went to see the judge this morning to ask for permission to have it end a month earlier than planned (beginning of May instead of beginning of June).  The judge granted the request, which basically gives me an extra month of summer.  I'll still have a curfew for another ten months, but at least I will have 6 a.m. 'til 11 p.m. to be wherever I want.  Can't wait...


----------



## slimvictor




----------



## neversickanymore

Look at self righteous food addict..  sorry fat boy but addicted driven caloric intake and heart disease gonna kill you decades before canibus has the chance to save you.

... Oh that and we all don't want another republican war six months after you first OD on the white house kitchen.

I wouldn't follow you out of a burning building.. let alone the holocaust.

Good luck.. not that it will do any good.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ she is out there..  kinda think you already found her rite here. 






Me thinks a little more push may be needed to figure this complex sit out?

Nothing comes for free.. least of your love?


----------



## iamthesuck

Holy crapppp that scarlet >fire! Just jammed out fire on the mtn with my friends. Hopefully we can get a few shows set up for the fall semester. Would be the most fun I've had in college...


----------



## neversickanymore

^ hot wasn't it

Scholarships Available for 2015 International Drug Policy Reform Conference

Post to: Twitter  Digg StumbleUpon Reddit
by borden, April 30, 2015

Financial assistance is available for individuals wishing to attend the 2015 International Drug Policy Reform Conference, taking place in the Washington, DC metro area from November 18-21. Visit http://www.reformconference.org/registration/scholarships to apply -- deadline is May 22. Note that the page has separate sections for applicants from the US, and applicants from other countries.
The International Drug Policy Reform Conference is a biennial event that brings together people from around the world who believe that the war on drugs is doing more harm than good. It brings together over 1,000 attendees representing 30 different countries.

This year attendees will have the opportunity to spend three days interacting with people committed to finding alternatives to the war on drugs while participating in sessions given by leading experts from around the world. Don't miss the opportunity to be a part of this event.

Visit http://www.reformconference.org to learn more about the Reform Conference.

http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/2015/apr/30/scholarships_dpa_conference


----------



## sigmond

*The Untold Story of Silk Road*

http://www.wired.com/2015/04/silk-road-1/

Figured I would post this if anyone who missed it happened to be interested.

(VERY LONG)


----------



## S.J.B.

Fellow Canadians:  this is incredible.


----------



## neversickanymore

iamthesuck said:


> Got my dear Jerry tix.



Have a great festy.. My friend hoped a plane a day ago heading that way.   should be really fucking good.   Jealous but siked for you.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

DPA 
Protect Marijuana Legalization
This week, the U.S. House will vote on a crucial amendment that will prevent the Department of Justice and Drug Enforcement Administration from interfering with state marijuana laws. Email your representative and urge them to vote YES on the McClintock-Polis amendment.


----------



## neversickanymore

Reid James Ribble (born April 5, 1956)[1] is an American politician who has been the U.S. Representative for Wisconsin's 8th congressional district since 2011. He is a member of the Republican Party.





> By way of introduction, my name is Jeff Kuckuck and I work on Congressman Ribble’s legislative staff.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Congressman Ribble about the McClintock-Polis amendment to the Commerce, Justice, and Science Appropriations bill.  While Rep. Ribble voted for this amendment, it unfortunately did not pass the House of Representatives.  However, the Congressman continues to believe that states should have the authority to make their own laws regarding marijuana and will continue to keep your thoughts on this issue in mind.
> 
> Thank you again for contacting our office.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jeff Kuckuck
> Legislative Correspondent
> Office of Congressman Ribble (WI-08)
> 1513 Longworth House Office Building
> Washington, D.C. 20515
> (202) 225-5665


----------



## neversickanymore

This is crazy.. line out the door at the dope shop.. 



> In a photo supplied by the U.S. Attorney’s office, scores of people can be seen lining up to purchase heroin on the 3700 block of West Grenshaw.





> CHICAGO (June 26, 2015) — Federal and local law enforcement officials dismantled a large drug operation in Chicago on Wednesday.
> 
> In a federal complaint, authorities said 42 defendants had either been arrested or had been named in an arrest warrant.
> 
> During the roundup, DEA agents along with Chicago Police officers seized twelve firearms, $50,000 in cash and nearly a half-kilogram of heroin along with cocaine during yesterday’s arrests.
> 
> The complaint also alleges James Triplett, 33 of Berkley, was a wholesale supplier of heroin who controlled an entire block with his operation, which included “shift workers” for all hours of the day.
> 
> A photo showing people lined up at Triplett’s house was included in the federal complaint.
> 
> The neighborhood is located just off the Eisenhower expressway and is often referred to as “heroin highway” because of the easy access to the western suburbs as well as the city.



http://fox59.com/2015/06/26/photo-shows-dozens-of-people-lined-up-at-drug-dealers-house-in-chicago/


----------



## iamthesuck

Neversick, did you go to the dead shows??


----------



## neversickanymore

I did not.. had opportunities for both face value in cali and chi town.   But it was just not in the cards.   

Just took a great position, with worlds of opportunity, doing what I love in a place I love... so its "work" time. 

My old friend im staying with hit them all.   Said he had a fine time%)

Did you end up making it?


----------



## iamthesuck

No, basically the same story as you, minus the opportunity for face value. I streamed and cried during Attics. I thought that in between the train wrecks was brilliance, but it left me feeling a sense of happiness and closure. I'm too young to have seen them (or 1.0 phish, different story) but it was cool for me. I wish I could have gone but chicago was a madhouse and I really hate dealing with wookies so the couch tour probably saved me a ton of stress (and money!)


----------



## neversickanymore

> It's Time to End Mass Incarceration
> The United States is home to less than 5 percent of the world’s population but nearly 25 percent of its prisoners.
> More than half a million people will go to sleep in a prison cell tonight in the U.S. for nothing more than a drug law violation.
> 
> We must reduce the number of people swept into the criminal justice system for drug law violations, while creating new drug policies grounded in science, health and human rights.
> 
> Join the fight to end mass incarceration!



http://mass-incarceration.action.drugpolicy.org/?source=1G7ZZZZJZZ3/#primary_form



> Last week, I attended an event at the White House as a representative of DPA and it felt like a real turning point in the debate on the war on drugs. I want to share my story with you.
> 
> Community leaders from more than 30 city, county, and state jurisdictions convened in Washington D.C. to discuss an innovative program known as Law Enforcement Assisted Diversion, or LEAD.
> 
> Pioneered in Seattle, LEAD greatly improves public health and achieves better safety outcomes by diverting people from arrest and connecting them with harm reduction services.
> 
> Police divert individuals who commit low-level drug offenses to health-based case management services — instead of trapping them in a broken criminal justice system. An independent evaluation found that LEAD reduced the likelihood of re-offending by nearly 60 percent.
> 
> I sat in the White House and heard prosecutors and police chiefs get up and call on this country to stop the harmful and ineffective practice of arresting and incarcerating people for low-level drug offenses. I was greatly inspired.
> 
> To be inside the White House, the epicenter of mass incarceration and the war on drugs, listening to top White House staff condemn these disastrous policies was almost surreal. The conversation was not if we should end mass incarceration, but how.
> 
> Supporters like you have helped us come a long way and this convening represents a dramatic shift in the way we think of drug use as a country. Drug use is a health issue, not a criminal justice one, and it’s inspiring to finally see our work pay off as top leaders begin to recognize that and take action.
> 
> DPA is working to bring LEAD programs to cities across the country and I encourage you to read more about LEAD’s success and check out our fact sheet.
> 
> If you believe as I do that no one should go to jail for low-level drug offenses, then please sign our petition to end mass incarceration now.
> 
> Thanks for standing with us in the fight for drug policies grounded in science, compassion, health and human rights.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lynne Lyman
> State Director, California
> Drug Policy Alliance



 ..  we are getting close good people.. fight fight fight folks


----------



## neversickanymore

Sigmond why do you always delete your posts.. they are good posts and you may consider leaving them up for others to read.







By JILL LAZARE
July 21, 2015 at 5:01 PM

CRANFORD, NJ - Heroin overdose deaths in the United States have quadrupled since 2002. If that weren’t alarming enough, New Jersey’s rate of heroin overdose deaths is more than three times the national average and drug overdose is now the leading cause of accidental death in New Jersey. If it were not already clear, this recent surge in heroin deaths show that America’s drug laws are in need of drastic reform. We need to stop treating substance abuse as a criminal act and start treating it as a medical issue. We should end the War on Drugs and instead legalize and regulate the sale and use of narcotics.

I’m proud to say I have already been part of the fight to change New Jersey’s drug laws. In 2013 I testified to the legislature in favor of what is now the New Jersey Drug Overdose Prevention Act, which authorized paramedics and police officers to carry and administer the overdose prevention drug naloxone. I’m pleased that overdose deaths have declined since the law went into effect. Lives are being saved because our leaders realized that our drug laws were foolishly hurting vulnerable people instead of seeking to help those in need.

But there is still much work to be done. An obvious first step would be the legalization of marijuana. The success of legalization in Colorado and Washington should serve as a model to the rest of the country. Legalization will save millions of dollars in police and court costs, keep thousands of people out of jail and prison, and bring millions of dollars in new tax revenue into our state’s coffers. Simple possession of small amounts of more dangerous drugs by adults should be decriminalized immediately. Prohibition has only empowered drug dealers and organized crime.

Our drug laws should focus on treatment instead of punishment. We need to expand drug courts and alternative sentencing programs so that people whose crimes were a result of their substance abuse problems are not sent to prison to become career criminals. But we also need to get tougher on doctors who abuse their prescription writing power by overwriting scripts for pain relievers without seeing the patients in any meaningful way and then simply cutting the patients off without treatment or a plan to wean them off of the pain medication.  Such doctors create the addiction without liability or consequences to themselves. That is where the focus of the authorities should be, rather than on the people suffering from addiction.

The recent prison escape of Mexican drug lord Joaquin “El Chapo” Guzman demonstrates the futility of an enforcement-only approach. This is the second time he has been able to escape from prison. How can you build a prison that will hold someone who has limitless resources? To me, it makes much more sense to cut off his source of wealth by legalizing and regulating narcotics. Prohibition has only empowered criminals like Guzman. We have tried every enforcement mechanism possible, and none of them have succeeded.

We will look back on the War on Drugs as one of the great follies in American history, alongside the prohibition of alcohol. The trajectory and failure of the two policies is strikingly similar. The prohibition of alcohol empowered bootleggers and the mafia much the same way the War on Drugs has empowered drug cartels. After 13 years of Prohibition, America came to its senses and legalized and regulated alcohol. It’s now time we do the same with drugs.

There is increasing bipartisan consensus for reform of our broken drug laws. While I have disagreed with Governor Christie on many issues, I was proud to work with him on the Overdose Prevention Act and have been heartened by his comments on drug policy reform. As a member of the New Jersey Assembly I will make reform of our state’s drug laws a top priority. I stand ready to work with members of both parties to help bring common sense and compassion to this issue. The War on Drugs has failed. It is time to bring it to an end.

-Jill LaZare is a candidate for New Jersey Assembly District 21

https://www.tapinto.net/towns/cranf...war-on-drugs-has-failed-lets-legalize-and-r-2


----------



## sigmond

> Sigmond why do you always delete your posts.. they are good posts and you may consider leaving them up for others to read.


Oh thanks..

I wasn't sure if they were out of place and figured people already read them. 
I thought this would be a good place for long articles that are difficult to make threads out of.

link:http://www.alternet.org/drugs


----------



## neversickanymore

> August 23, 2015
> 
> Dear Friend,
> With statistics ranging from the danger of using drugs like marijuana to the astronomically high incarceration rate seen in our country today, the debate around marijuana’s legal status is growing louder.
> 
> Those who believe that the drug should remain illegal point to marijuana’s addictiveness, its ability to serve as a gateway drug for more dangerous substances, and the changes that it causes in mood, behavior, and judgment in users.   They may also point out the toxicity of the smoke itself.  They may believe that it should be used medicinally in a very controlled capacity, or oppose its use entirely.
> 
> Supporters of legalization point to medicinal uses of the drug, particularly for those with epilepsy, cancer, and chronic pain.  They also share the almost nonexistent rates of injury due to overdose, and stories of young people whose lives are turned upside down with extremely long mandatory prison sentences for non-violent marijuana-related offences.
> 
> Public opinion on marijuana use is varied, and I am interested to know where you stand.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you personally believe about recreational marijuana use?
> a.)	It is illegal, immoral, and dangerous.
> b.)	It is illegal and immoral, but is not a dangerous substance.
> c.)	It is illegal and dangerous to your health, but not immoral.
> d.)	It is illegal, but would not be problematic otherwise.
> e.)	Don't know/none of these.
> 
> What are your views on medical marijuana use?
> a.)	It is illegal, immoral, and unlikely to help people.
> b.)	It is likely to be abused more than it helps people.
> c.)	It has real therapeutic properties and should be available as an option for doctors to prescribe.
> d.)	It has valuable therapeutic properties and should be available over-the-counter.
> e.)	Don't know/none of these.
> 
> What do you think federal government policy should be on marijuana?
> a.)	No change from current policy.
> b.)	It should remain illegal but with reduced penalties.
> c.)	It should remain illegal except for medical use with a prescription.
> d.)	It should remain illegal except for over-the-counter medical use.
> e.)	It should be legalized federally and states should be left to make their own decisions.
> f.)	Don't know/none of these.
> 
> What do you think of how the federal government is currently handling marijuana-related crime prosecution and sentencing?
> a.)	Prosecution and penalties are too light and should be strengthened.
> b.)	Marijuana-related crimes are being prosecuted and penalized at about the right level.
> c.)	Marijuana-related crimes are being punished much too harshly.
> d.)	There should be no federal penalties and states should be left to decide.
> e.)	Don't know/none of these.
> 
> Do you have any additional thoughts you would like to share?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to open in a separate window
> I appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Reid Ribble



The drug war is a disgrace and very immoral.  

Thank you for checking into this Congressman Ribble


----------



## phr

Come play IWS. You can win a custom user title of your choice!


----------



## neversickanymore

*The War On Drugs: Join Our Skype Group Chat*
October 9, 2015 | 9:05 am
The global war on drugs has been waged for decades with mixed results. Billions of dollars have been consumed without many changes in global patterns of drug use. While some are calling for a new approach to recreational drugs, many are adamant in staying the abolitionist course.

Is there a middle ground between unconditional legalization and absolute prohibition? And how are users, dealers, and the general public impacted by the drug war?

On Thursday, 15 October at 8pm EDT, join the VICE News for a Skype group chat about the global impact of the war on drugs.

Join the conversation — add VICE News on Skype for more information on how.

https://news.vice.com/video/the-war-on-drugs-join-our-skype-group-chat


----------



## neversickanymore

> *Editorial: End the war on drugs*
> October 11, 2015
> 
> The war on drugs is over.
> 
> After more than 30 years of escalating criminalization of drug abuse, this nation is finally admitting defeat.
> 
> Drug abuse is still a problem, but more people recognize that the “drug war” mentality created more problems than it has solved: Millions of Americans have been left with criminal records; prisons are filled beyond capacity; families have been devastated.
> 
> Nearly 7 million Americans are under the supervision of adult corrections systems, including probation and parole. More than 2.2 million people are in federal and state prisons and local jails, a 500 percent increase in the past 40 years.
> 
> It’s more than just over-criminalizing drugs, however, and there is growing recognition that the crackdown on crime dating back to the Nixon administration was a massive mistake at both federal and community levels. Voices calling for sentencing reform range from religious leaders to former House Speaker Newt Gingrich to Republican political mega-donor Charles Koch.
> 
> A sentencing-reform bill introduced Oct. 1 in the U.S. Senate represents the clearest evidence of how dramatically attitudes have changed at both ends of the political spectrum. Republican Sen. Chuck Grassley of Iowa and Democratic Sen. Dick Durbin of Illinois are the lead sponsors, and three other Democrats and four Republicans signed on as co-sponsors.
> 
> Proposed reforms a sea change
> 
> The Sentencing Reform and Corrections Act of 2015 is described by the Brennan Center for Justice at New York University as “the most meaningful reform to our criminal justice system in a generation.” That is a fair assessment given the fact that the legislation would for the first time scale back mandatory-minimum sentences, one of the most draconian federal sentencing practices.
> 
> In addition to reducing the number of mandatory sentences, this legislation would eliminate a three-strikes penalty carrying a lifetime imprisonment, expand “safety valves” that give judges more sentencing discretion with nonviolent low-level offenders, shaves years of some mandatory drug sentences and offers prison inmates early release incentives to participate in programs aimed at improving their chances of success upon release from prison.
> 
> Some of the sentence reforms are retroactive, following case-by-case judicial review, meaning they apply not to just new offenders but those already serving long sentences.
> 
> That is a sea change. Mandatory-minimum sentences, which fix a period of years with criminal convictions, are a one-size-fits-all approach that eliminates discretion by judges who traditionally set sentences based on the unique circumstances of unique defendants. Getting Grassley on board is remarkable by itself, given that just a few months ago the Iowa senator was trashing the very idea of this move.
> 
> Grassley and other defenders of current law say mandatory minimums are an essential tool in locking up drug “kingpins.” But a big share of those locked up were low-level offenders pressured to plead guilty by prosecutors who threaten long sentences if they gamble on a trial and lose. As a result, more than half of the federal prison population consists of drug offenders, many serving decades-long sentences with no chance for early release and little opportunity in life once they leave prison.
> 
> The proposed sentencing reforms come just as some 6,000 inmates are being released from federal prisons across the country — including about 200 Iowans who will be released early by the end of the year, with more early releases scheduled in coming years. These inmates are being released early as the result of the U.S. Sentencing Commission's decision to change sentencing guidelines for non-violent drug crimes last year. This was described by the New York Times as “one of the largest discharges of inmates from federal prisons in American history,” and a similar number of federal inmates could potentially be eligible for early release under the sentencing reform legislation.
> 
> Iowa should get on board with reforms
> 
> Important as these sentencing reforms are, they only scratch the surface. Unless there are more dramatic reforms, most of the 2 million men and women (and, sadly, juveniles) will remain in prison for many more years. Let's harness the recognition from both ends of the political spectrum that change is needed to produce a radical reform of criminal-justice system.
> 
> That means eliminating or reducing more prison sentences for victimless crimes by non-violent offenders. It means reeling in excessive powers of prosecutors and assuring that all criminal defendants have competent defense counsel, at public expense if necessary. It means shifting spending from soul-destroying prisons to education and drug treatment that will truly reform lives.
> 
> Iowa has a far smaller percentage of its population in prison than other states, but this state should continue working on sentencing reforms being discussed by a Working Group on Justice Policy Reform, created by Gov. Terry Branstad. Among those would be reducing Iowa’s mandatory-minimum sentences, which have a disproportionate impact on African-American prison inmates. Drug courts should be created in every county to divert people with drug problems from prison. And the Iowa Legislature should fully fund the Public Safety Advisory Board, which was created to give legislators meaningful data on the impact of proposed criminal sentencing bills.
> 
> Lawmakers and opinion leaders in this state should embrace the growing national sentiment that this country has gone badly off the rails with mass incarceration. It should no longer be a sign of political manhood to be “tough on crime” but to be realistic about what behavior should be outlawed, and the social and fiscal cost of those criminal penalties. The goal of a criminal justice system is to reform and change lives, not to make them worse.


http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st.../2015/10/11/editorial-end-war-drugs/73588466/


----------



## neversickanymore

Lamar Odom Had Track Marks On Arms In Likely-Drug Overdose, According To Reports — ‘Virtually Every Drug Imaginable Was Found’
Posted on Oct 14, 2015

Hope he pulls through.. fight fight fight Odom.


----------



## S.J.B.

Today is a great day for drug policy in Canada.  The government that instituted mandatory minimum sentences for drug crimes, greatly increased the time before convicts can apply for a pardon, fought to the Supreme Court to try to shut down our only supervised injection site and blocked any others from being opened, and generally did its best to demonize and persecute drug users has been kicked out.  We now have a prime minister who has promised to legalize cannabis and is welcoming to supervised injection sites.

Good riddance!


----------



## neversickanymore

Anybody know whats going on with this site?

http://about-addiction.xyz/bluelight-addiction/


----------



## jammin83

Nope. Looks like a winner though. 

You seem awful lonely in here sick.


----------



## neversickanymore

Yeah get posting jammin. 

That and if you know of any smoken blond dready ladies, with hearts of pure gold and the horns of a devil, please send them my way.


----------



## eastern star

All I know is it sounds like they need some help researching. Not to sound like a fuckhead, but I what I registered reading that is BL needs help researching drug consumption.

Annnnndddd, I quote: "Bluelight is seeking volunteers for a couple of positions. We need a research assistant and graphics designers. You can … …"
http://about-addiction.xyz/bluelight-addiction/


----------



## jammin83

neversickanymore said:


> Yeah get posting jammin.
> 
> That and if you know of any smoken blond dready ladies, with hearts of pure gold and the horns of a devil, please send them my way.



I know a couple like that but who knows where they are at right now. Probably on terr. 

Moving back to Denver soon man. Getting tired of the east coast life. I think cheese is playing NYE at 1st bank. Going to try and make it if its not sold out. 

You doing any shows nye?


----------



## neversickanymore

^I don't know.. sure I will.   Summer will be in full swing though 

Latonya Goldsby via Change.org


----------



## neversickanymore

This is from 2011, but I thought people that post in DItM may want to read it. 

Mingling Activism with Policy Influence: Harm Reduction Ideology and the Politicisation of Canadian Drug Policy


----------



## neversickanymore

*Woman gets 15 years for dealing drugs*
Ron Wilkins, rwilkins@jconline.com 7:42 p.m. EST January 27, 2016


Nichole Rae Cain faces 15 years in prison, but she has the opportunity to reduce that sentence if she completes reform programs while incarcerated.

Tippecanoe Superior 1 Judge Randy Williams sentenced Cain Wednesday after she pleaded guilty to dealing a narcotic drug.

Cain, 35, was sentenced to 15 years at the Indiana Department of Correction, but Williams recommended she participate in purposeful incarceration. If she is successful within that program, Williams will consider modifying the sentence to a forensic diversion program, which is overseen by Williams and community correction.

After completing her 15-year sentence — either in prison or community corrections — Cain will serve one year on supervised probation.

Cain sold drugs to an undercover buyer on six occasions in 2013, according to court documents.

http://www.jconline.com/story/news/crime/2016/01/27/woman-gets-15-years-dealing-drugs/79417278/
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

"we named the dog Indiana"..  guess you all have not heard this will make no positive difference.  Way to total this woman's life to pretend your making a positive difference.


----------



## neversickanymore

My son died at a music festival – don't let any more young people die at Australian festivals






^


----------



## neversickanymore

HB 0561 by *Jones Tennessee Med MJ Bill.   Might want to shoot some emails off to your state reps. 

The week ahead: Pot, abortion and bathrooms


----------



## neversickanymore

What do you all think about the world drug seen.. what a mess.  We have india banning more stuff, The US about to decriminalize and advise the world to do the same, while a state gov is putting severe restrictions on pain pills.   Iran is performing mass murder.  Indonesia is going to kill people with their own drugs.  In some places people are still getting locked up for grass in others its funding schools.   Muslims are finally admitting they are getting high... 

The human race is insane, but never boring.8(

EDIT:  We need a World Dose day... Yes there should be a day where all of us crazy humans would stop all of our madness and collectively dose some L.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

So since im just talking to myself in this thread 8(


----------



## jammin83

Sup sick? You are never alone buddy.


----------



## neversickanymore

Are you an apparition or are you real?

Thanks Jammin


----------



## neversickanymore

Change.org Help treat drug use as a public health issue


----------



## neversickanymore

’24 To Life’: Kayleen Stallman Posed As Nurse To Get Drugs
by 2Paragraphs in Culture | April 12, 2016




The new Lifetime docu-series 24 To Life follows eight people who have been convicted of crimes on their last day before reporting to prison. Thirty-year-old Kayleen (nee Leedahl) Stallman is one of the eight. For nearly four months, the young mother from Storm Lake, Iowa, used a doctor’s information and pretended to be a nurse in order to get prescription drugs (Norco, Ambien, Levaquin, Zofran, Lortab and Valium) from a pharmacy.

Stallman pleaded guilty to three counts of felony and five misdemeanor counts of “obtaining or attempting to obtain a prescription drug by deceit.” In April 2015, she was sentenced to 10 years in prison. 24 To Life will premiere on Lifetime on April 12 at 10pm.

http://2paragraphs.com/2016/04/24-to-life-kayleen-stallman-posed-as-nurse-to-get-drugs/

This already aired, but its so insane I thought I would post it anyway.   Wonder if she would have gotten less time if she held the place up?


----------



## jammin83




----------



## neversickanymore

If so 24 to life with her.. unless she was a ugly person on the inside.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

*Los Angeles County sheriff official resigns over racist messages*

(CNN)The No. 2 official in the largest sheriff's office in the country, the Los Angeles Sheriff's Department, has resigned following reports he sent racist and inflammatory emails on his work account a few years ago.



> "I took my Biology exam last Friday," the Los Angeles Times quoted one of the Tom Angel's emails as saying. "I was asked to name two things commonly found in cells. Apparently 'Blacks' and 'Mexicans' were NOT the correct answers."
> Another email included a list of reasons why "Muslim Terrorists are so quick to commit suicide," according to the Times. The list included wearing "towels for hats" as well as "constant wailing from some idiot in a tower" and claims that "you can't wash off the smell of donkey."


http://www.cnn.com/2016/05/02/us/los-angeles-sheriff-chief-tom-angel-racist-emails/


----------



## iamthesuck

Boy oh boy how have you been never sick? I need to send you a pm of no significance here in a sec


----------



## neversickanymore

I dong fantastic Iam... how about you?


----------



## iamthesuck

Oh pretty shitty overall. developed cluster headaches over the last few months and insurance won't give me enough medicine, fucked up some acedemic stuff as a result, and I may have to sue someone for fraud lol. But I will get by, and I scored tix to 3 phish shows this summer so I'm peachy on that front!


----------



## neversickanymore

Nice.. Which shows are you going to hit.    Sorry about the headaches that's really beat.


----------



## sigmond

if interested: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...nces-act-critics-professor-nutt-a7035951.html


----------



## neversickanymore

*Man on drugs confuses dog bite with gunshot wound*
'Victim' was treated at scene and released
Published  1:06 PM PDT May 29, 2016

According to The Huffington Post, authorities arrived to the Groesbeck mobile home and found a man who complained of a gunshot wound. He said he suffered from the bullet on his left buttock while sitting on his porch.


Upon further inspection by police, it had appeared that as a thunderstorm rolled over his mobile home, when loud thunder scared his dog into subsequently biting the man. He also admitted to have been smoking marijuana when the pain in question occurred.

Groesbeck Police Department
on Thursday
To quell the rumor concerning a reported shooting today, I want to offer this brief explanation. We responded to a report of a shooting at a local mobile home park. Officer Cox arrived on scene first and was flagged down by a male who stated he believed he'd been shot in the left buttock while sitting on a porch. During the course of the investigation, it was determined that the "victim" had been smoking Marijuana on the porch as the thunderstorm passed through the area. The loud thunder scared one of the dogs causing it to nip the "victim" in the left buttock. He believed he'd been shot and subsequently called the police. He was treated at the scene by EMS and released. 
~Chief Henson

cont http://www.kcra.com/national/man-on-drugs-confuses-dog-bite-with-gunshot-wound/39780432

..............................

Can not make shit like this up..


----------



## iamthesuck

Lol these "man on drugs does something dumb" make me laugh. I wish they didn't get busted tho. Embarrassment is punishment enough


----------



## neversickanymore

‘You’re grounded!’: Mom thinks she found drugs in teen’s room, girl’s explanation is hilarious


----------



## belligerent drunk

iamthesuck said:


> Lol these "man on drugs does something dumb" make me laugh. I wish they didn't get busted tho. Embarrassment is punishment enough



And @NSA's post. Reminded me of the article where 2 high guys transporting a large amount of cannabis called cops on themselves. I almost died of laughter that day.


----------



## manboychef

At least in the "your grounded" news article the parent genuinely cares about her daughter.


----------



## jammin83

Thread is heating up sick!!


----------



## neversickanymore

^


----------



## iamthesuck

I've seen a bunch of busts in my area lately. Thankfully I'm laying as low as possible. Fucking miserable summer for me. Catching my concerts next weekend, but it's becoming such a hassle I may just stick to couch tour from now on. I just hate driving hours and trying to find a way to make these outings work without breaking the bank.


----------



## slimvictor

^ There is some evidence that mushrooms and LSD can cure cluster headaches permanently.


----------



## manboychef

I watched a show about that. It is amazing that they are still illegal and not able to be properly researched when there is dramatic evidence that supports the fact they can help people suffering from cluster headaches (aka suicide headaches). When will more people wake up and realize that the only reason these substances do not have medical value is because the DEA deems it so. This is not based on scientific evidence, but based on perceived morality and legislation that keeps minorities and anti-war protesters down.


----------



## Cosmic Trigger

DEA withdraws intent to schedule Kratom! Will have Public Comment Period lasting until December 1st.

Dear valued customer,

The DEA has announced that they are withdrawing their intent to schedule Kratom as per announcement dated August 31, 2016. They are now asking for a comment period to last through December 1, 2016. These comments which are made up of public comments, scientific research, FDA comments will be used to determine  how the agency will want to proceed.  While the fight is not over, this is a big win and even caught us by surprise (withdrawing original intent)!!   Stay tuned over the coming days for further analysis, discussion, and action items to help.

We are extremely proud of the Kratom community and want to say thank you. Keep up the fight.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-inspection.federalregister.gov/2016-24659.pdf


*  PLEASE SHARE THIS WITH YOUR FRIENDS AND RELATIVES, THIS IS OUR BIG OPPORTUNITY  *


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

Bluelight.org is once again in the top 10,000 websites worldwide

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/bluelight.org


----------



## neversickanymore

This petition is from Weldon Angelos, who fell victim to the mandatory minimum sentencing and was granted clemency. 

Don't escalate the failed war on drugs.

Weldon Angelos Midvale, UT​


----------

